# How long are you set-up?



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

I am curious as to how long the rest of you are set-up with your Halloween display? 

I used to do it for a couple of weeks in October but I now start the first week of October and go until midnight of Halloween. The reason I have mine up so long is because I collect food for the local food shelf. At least that is what I tell my wife. The truth is I would love to keep it up all year. 

Clean up time is when everything has to be out of the yard by midnight. The last TOT shows up around 9PM and then it is a mad dash to put everything in the garage. That preserves the magic of Halloween for the TOTs who come past the house the next day!


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

We put everything up around September 20th or so and take it down typically the weekend after Halloween. I like to have it up as long as possible...especially since it takes us so much time to get everything the way we like it.  For the past few years I've contemplating how I could integrate our Christmas decorations with the already standing Halloween ones...LOL


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I usually have it all up for 2 weeks, the best things only the day of. The weather gets so crazy here in late October that I usually have to take a bunch of things down at least once and put it back out, so I try to lighten that part up by only having things out a short time. May start putting the more sturdy items out first week of Oct. this year though and cross my fingers.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

MrsMyers666,

I know what you mean about the crazy weather. We normally get lots of wind, rain, ice and snow in October. I also hold back the good stuff for the weekends and the best stuff for Halloween.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Deadend,

Florida weather must be a little easier on the props and displays. Or perhaps you are just weathering your props longer that I can up here in the frigid north.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

We set out a few tombstones about ten days before the Big Event, and place a few more every evening until the Graveyard is full. Then a Static Ghost here, a Grim Reaper there, with the animatronics going in Oct. 30th. We do a "dry run" with the sound & lighting that night. The neighbor kids *all* show up for that, they love it. It's all down the following weekend.


----------



## scavengerhaunt (Aug 7, 2007)

DeadEnd said:


> We put everything up around September 20th or so and take it down typically the weekend after Halloween. I like to have it up as long as possible...especially since it takes us so much time to get everything the way we like it.  For the past few years I've contemplating how I could integrate our Christmas decorations with the already standing Halloween ones...LOL


do the night before christmas theme and kill two birds with one stone


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

We pull down all the stuff and sort thru it and stare in amazement for days sometime in late September. 

The wife puts up her decor stuff around the first of October. About 2 weeks before Halloween, I start setting up the graveyard and yard props. I add a little more as time permits, usually at night. 

The week of our HW party, we put EVERYTHING out. No matter how much time we allow, we are always running like crazy when the guests start arriving. 

Without exception, all of the outside stuff, even garden flags, comes down the night of Halloween. For some reason, I get a kick out of the fact it's all decked out when the kids see it that night, then gone as they get on the school bus the next day.
I


----------



## Huffman Haunts (Jul 31, 2007)

Usually we start dragging the stuff out of the attic storage in the last week of September. We start decorating October 1st. The inside is much more decorated than outside, due to my son's teen Halloween party- then the adult party on the following night. Every room in our house is decorated/themed somehow. We also do TOT tours through the house.

I dont start decorating outside until about 2 weeks before Halloween night. 
In years past, I have always taken all the ouside decorations down immediately after TOT is over- fearing the worst. However, there has not been any vandalism or mischief in my neighborhood for as long as I can remember. But, it never hurts to take precautions.


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

i start sorting through stuff in september and i'm pretty much all set up the beginning of october and i take it down shortly after halloween


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

I start setting up my graveyard, lights and zombies/monsters/creatures around Sept 9. I use to start on October 1 but more stuff have to set up earlier. I set up the haunt one week before Halloween, like everyone else on Halloween I am running crazy with this and that. I take it down in about 4 days, I think I may need 1 more day this year.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

We don't set up most of it until the day itself, and it all comes down the same night or next day. I too take precautions and don't want stuff stolen by putting it up too early. Since we started a walk through a few years ago, we do some decorating in the garage and covered patio a couple days in advance, but it's a marathon day getting the rest up on the 31st. I also like the fact that it's there one day and all gone the next.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

As long as the neighborhood nazis (HOA) allow! Literally. I start setting up Oct 7 or as close to it as I can get, and have everything taken down on Nov 7. As much work as it is setting up the cemetery, I just can't see not having it up as long as I can get away with...

Like most other folks, I put out the best stuff on the 31st & take it inside after TOT is over, along with anything else that is readily stealable.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

October 1st for us. I reserve some the more "expensive props" to closer to Halloween. I had my entire display stolen about 10 years ago and I'm still weary about leaving things out for too long.

I take everything down after trick or treats. Everything is in the garage by midnight. I slow box things after a good cleaning.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

We set up twice. First at a camp ground, we go 1 week before their big weekend and set everything up by that thursday then pack everything back up on Sunday. So whatever day of the week Halloween falls on that's how many days I have for the set up. It's usually just me setting up at home so it takes much longer. So at home my haunt is up only on Halloween and at camp about 4 or 5 days. I take everything down early in the morning the day after. Last year I had a couple neighbors ask me where everything was when they came over in the AM and I just smiled that little evil smile that we all have the day after cause we know we left them wanting more.


----------



## Eon (Jul 16, 2006)

Last year was our first time decorating. We had our FCG in an upstairs window for 3 days before the 31st. Nothing else went up until the afternoon on 10/31. We had an animated cauldron witch, a reaper, a scarecrow, a couple jack-o-lanterns, and a few tombstones (all home=made). It was a blast. We had the kids reach into the fog-filled cauldron to get candy. We only had around 35 TOTs, but that was up from 8 the prior year and 2 in years before that. The Neighbor across the street told me her 10 year old son had slept on the downstairs couch all week because he could see the FCG from his bedroom window.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

I usually set up the graveyard in mid October, but don't put out the expensive stuff till Halloween morning. Then most of it comes back in around midnight Halloween night.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

I start decorating inside on Labor Day and putting up lights outside (I don't turn them on until later). The outdoor props start going up the first week in October... The expensive props go out the night of the Halloween party and on "The Big Night." The stuff I wouldn't mind having grow legs stays out. It all comes down the following weekend.


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

Every year untill this year everything went up in the morning and came down at the end of the night.
This year begs for something different as I just changed jobs and will not be able to take my usual 3 days off. So we will see.


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

I used to put things out the week before Halloween and take down the next day. Last year I expanded the display significantly, starting with just a pumpkin on the front step on Oct 1, ending with a graveyard, a dozen pirates, smoking cannon and a wrecked pirate ship by the 31st. I live in a neighborhood where people walk a lot and had neighbors stopping by every day to see what was new. I had planned to take it down on Nov 1, but had so many requests to leave it up that I waited until the weekend to dismantle everything.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

last year our most elaborate set up ever, started the end of sept. and when it was halfway up, the city told us we HAD to tear down nov. 1st or we would have to apply for a building permit.
every year our outdoor props are brought in and the haunt entrance is secured shut to avoid vandalism.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

city hall also called us to find out what was going up because people were calling city hall demanding to know what the heck we were doing.


----------



## Frosty Don (Nov 25, 2005)

I put some of the decorations on the house and start flying the FCG in the window as a teaser in early October, our Thanksgiving weekend up here in Canada.

All the other stuff gets set up on Halloween day and is taken down by midnight. Makes for a loooooong day!

Since most of the stuff took a lot of work to build I don't want to risk it getting ruined, stolen, wrecked by bad weather etc. I also like the idea of it being one big day and disappearing before the next. Kinda adds to the mystery.

We had some people walk back late, after taking the kids home, to have a better look and it was already all gone. They were looking around kinda scratching their heads.

Don


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

I put it up the first weekend in Oct. and take it down the weekend after Halloween.The only thing I wait till the last minute,is anything that might be ruined by rainy weather. It never fails rain until the middle of October.
Or high winds.I have chased many a bony arm down the street, or a skellie head out from a nieghbors pool.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Wolfman said:


> We set out a few tombstones about ten days before the Big Event, and place a few more every evening until the Graveyard is full. Then a Static Ghost here, a Grim Reaper there, with the animatronics going in Oct. 30th. We do a "dry run" with the sound & lighting that night. The neighbor kids *all* show up for that, they love it. It's all down the following weekend.


Wolfman,
I like how you prime the pump by adding a little at a time.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

wilbret said:


> We pull down all the stuff and sort thru it and stare in amazement for days sometime in late September.
> 
> The wife puts up her decor stuff around the first of October. About 2 weeks before Halloween, I start setting up the graveyard and yard props. I add a little more as time permits, usually at night.
> 
> ...


Wilbert,
I am glad it is a team effort at your haunt! It is nice to have some help setting up.

The bus look is exactly why I do what we do by taking it all down! I am glad I am not the only one that see the TOTs when they drive by with mouth wide open in shock when it is all gone.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Huffman Haunts said:


> I dont start decorating outside until about 2 weeks before Halloween night.
> In years past, I have always taken all the ouside decorations down immediately after TOT is over- fearing the worst. However, there has not been any vandalism or mischief in my neighborhood for as long as I can remember. But, it never hurts to take precautions.


 
Huffman Haunts,

I know exactly what you mean by taking precautions. I have only lost an expensive mask in the 17 years I have been doing it. And that was last year.

So my history is good so far. Knock on wood.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

darkness said:


> i start sorting through stuff in september and i'm pretty much all set up the beginning of october and i take it down shortly after halloween


Darkness,
You sound way too organized! I am jealous.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

scorpio said:


> I start setting up my graveyard, lights and zombies/monsters/creatures around Sept 9. I use to start on October 1 but more stuff have to set up earlier. I set up the haunt one week before Halloween, like everyone else on Halloween I am running crazy with this and that. I take it down in about 4 days, I think I may need 1 more day this year.


Scorpio,
I am glad to see such an early start. Very impressive.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

jdubbya said:


> We don't set up most of it until the day itself, and it all comes down the same night or next day. I too take precautions and don't want stuff stolen by putting it up too early. Since we started a walk through a few years ago, we do some decorating in the garage and covered patio a couple days in advance, but it's a marathon day getting the rest up on the 31st. I also like the fact that it's there one day and all gone the next.


Jdubbya,
I don't know how you can do it all in one day. I would go nuts even attempting to do that.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Gothikim said:


> As long as the neighborhood nazis (HOA) allow! Literally. I start setting up Oct 7 or as close to it as I can get, and have everything taken down on Nov 7. As much work as it is setting up the cemetery, I just can't see not having it up as long as I can get away with...
> 
> Like most other folks, I put out the best stuff on the 31st & take it inside after TOT is over, along with anything else that is readily stealable.


Gothikim,
You must have interesting neighbors!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

*dogman*

Got any pictures of your setup? I'm curious what could cause such a stir.



the dogman said:


> city hall also called us to find out what was going up because people were calling city hall demanding to know what the heck we were doing.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> October 1st for us. I reserve some the more "expensive props" to closer to Halloween. I had my entire display stolen about 10 years ago and I'm still weary about leaving things out for too long.
> 
> I take everything down after trick or treats. Everything is in the garage by midnight. I slow box things after a good cleaning.


Pumpkinprincess,
You clean Halloween props?!? I like the slowing rotting look myself.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

buckaneerbabe said:


> We set up twice. First at a camp ground, we go 1 week before their big weekend and set everything up by that thursday then pack everything back up on Sunday. So whatever day of the week Halloween falls on that's how many days I have for the set up. It's usually just me setting up at home so it takes much longer. So at home my haunt is up only on Halloween and at camp about 4 or 5 days. I take everything down early in the morning the day after. Last year I had a couple neighbors ask me where everything was when they came over in the AM and I just smiled that little evil smile that we all have the day after cause we know we left them wanting more.


Buckaneerbabe,
Twice!?!? Wow!

It is nice to leave them wanting! Do you also get the famous question - Where do you store it all?!?


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Eon said:


> Last year was our first time decorating. We had our FCG in an upstairs window for 3 days before the 31st. Nothing else went up until the afternoon on 10/31. We had an animated cauldron witch, a reaper, a scarecrow, a couple jack-o-lanterns, and a few tombstones (all home=made). It was a blast. We had the kids reach into the fog-filled cauldron to get candy. We only had around 35 TOTs, but that was up from 8 the prior year and 2 in years before that. The Neighbor across the street told me her 10 year old son had slept on the downstairs couch all week because he could see the FCG from his bedroom window.


Eon,

Remember, If you build it they will come.  You are building memories for all the TOTs


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

malibuman said:


> I usually set up the graveyard in mid October, but don't put out the expensive stuff till Halloween morning. Then most of it comes back in around midnight Halloween night.


Malibuman,
Midnight is always the best time on Halloween. Do you get any semi-transparent visitors?


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> I start decorating inside on Labor Day and putting up lights outside (I don't turn them on until later). The outdoor props start going up the first week in October... The expensive props go out the night of the Halloween party and on "The Big Night." The stuff I wouldn't mind having grow legs stays out. It all comes down the following weekend.


Halloweenscreaqueen,
I love the wording of growing legs. I think we all must have some props like that.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

slightlymad said:


> Every year untill this year everything went up in the morning and came down at the end of the night.
> This year begs for something different as I just changed jobs and will not be able to take my usual 3 days off. So we will see.


Slightlymad,
I am lucky enough to take multiple days off during October to accomplish what I do. I hope your new boss understands the importance of Halloween!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

njwilk said:


> I used to put things out the week before Halloween and take down the next day. Last year I expanded the display significantly, starting with just a pumpkin on the front step on Oct 1, ending with a graveyard, a dozen pirates, smoking cannon and a wrecked pirate ship by the 31st. I live in a neighborhood where people walk a lot and had neighbors stopping by every day to see what was new. I had planned to take it down on Nov 1, but had so many requests to leave it up that I waited until the weekend to dismantle everything.


Njwilk,
Isn't it great to see how Halloween brings the neighbors out to visit? I have the same experience. I have had vans with small kids in the back that stop every day to see what has been added. The parents are all so thankful what we do for Halloween. It is kind of nice to get that kind of feedback.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

the dogman said:


> last year our most elaborate set up ever, started the end of sept. and when it was halfway up, the city told us we HAD to tear down nov. 1st or we would have to apply for a building permit.
> every year our outdoor props are brought in and the haunt entrance is secured shut to avoid vandalism.


the dogman,
You have got to be kidding about the city. Sound like it may be time to have the neighbors talk with city hall about such a ridiculous request.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Ruetten said:


> I put some of the decorations on the house and start flying the FCG in the window as a teaser in early October, our Thanksgiving weekend up here in Canada.
> 
> All the other stuff gets set up on Halloween day and is taken down by midnight. Makes for a loooooong day!
> 
> ...


Ruetten,
I also have seen the "deer in the headlights look" as we are in the throws of taking the haunt down.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Wyatt Furr said:


> I put it up the first weekend in Oct. and take it down the weekend after Halloween.The only thing I wait till the last minute,is anything that might be ruined by rainy weather. It never fails rain until the middle of October.
> Or high winds.I have chased many a bony arm down the street, or a skellie head out from a nieghbors pool.


Wyatt Furr,
No matter what the weather always ruins my Halloween since we are up so long. But I have grown to accept it. I don't like it but have accepted it.


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

jbrimaco said:


> Njwilk,
> Isn't it great to see how Halloween brings the neighbors out to visit? I have the same experience. I have had vans with small kids in the back that stop every day to see what has been added. The parents are all so thankful what we do for Halloween. It is kind of nice to get that kind of feedback.


It kept me going through some technical difficulties during set up last year. Was getting frustrated and thought I'd scale back a little - then the fans come by and, well, can't disappoint them, right?
One of the best visits was the family a few nights before Halloween. The kids in the back of a pickup truck full of hay bales, touring Decatur to look at the decorations. Said mine was by far the best!


----------



## hallow_girl69 (Jul 9, 2007)

The earliest I ever had anything up was beginning of September. Sometimes I just get so excited that I have to start doing it! lol


----------



## Hauntinggroundsfan (Dec 16, 2005)

My display is up year-'round!


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

year round, well I spose you never have to take anything down.. that would be cool to have a graveyard in June!


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

My wife and I begin as soon as the last school bus picks up the kids in the morning and work furiously thru the day. Graves, tombstones, guillitine, ghosts, speakers, audio system, spiders, webs.. Everything comes down abt 11pm so not too many actually see it being taken apart. This year instead of ghosts 'n graveyards, we're doing pirates. Ship, masts, sails, cannons, treasure chest... The ship will be modular so it goes together quick and easy, we will have a dry-run setup in the backyard abt the end of Sept to see how long it takes to put everything together.. so generally, everything goes up on the morning of the 31st, down that night. Our kids helping on the take-down makes it go lots faster than the put-up.


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

I start constructing the cemetery about a week or so into October, I like to have it up and organized so I can be relaxed and watch all the great shows, movies, cook, and organize the other decorations. Plus, it's always creepy to have a cemetery outside.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I put up the sign at the end of September. (just a big black sign with huge numbers counting down the days, nothing else)

I start putting out stuff about 3 days before, with a dry run on the 30th specifically for folks to take pictures and family to come by and see, by request. I swear everyone in the neighborhood has a family picture with the crazy man in their scrapbook every year. Been considering designing specific photo opportunity areas.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Our setup isn't nearly as elaborate as many of those described here, 'though it's getting better. I start to get into serious Halloween mode around the beginning of October. We're set up most of the month. The cheap homemade stuff goes outside and the good stuff goes inside or on the roof of the front porch.


----------



## Hauntinggroundsfan (Dec 16, 2005)

scorpio said:


> year round, well I spose you never have to take anything down.. that would be cool to have a graveyard in June!


It is. It's cool to have a graveyard in January, too!
It turn on the lights and sound effects about twice a month and pretend it's Halloween!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

njwilk said:


> It kept me going through some technical difficulties during set up last year. Was getting frustrated and thought I'd scale back a little - then the fans come by and, well, can't disappoint them, right?
> One of the best visits was the family a few nights before Halloween. The kids in the back of a pickup truck full of hay bales, touring Decatur to look at the decorations. Said mine was by far the best!


Njwilk,
It does a body good to hear those positive words - "Yours is the best!"


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

skygodtj said:


> My wife and I begin as soon as the last school bus picks up the kids in the morning and work furiously thru the day. Graves, tombstones, guillitine, ghosts, speakers, audio system, spiders, webs.. Everything comes down abt 11pm so not too many actually see it being taken apart. This year instead of ghosts 'n graveyards, we're doing pirates. Ship, masts, sails, cannons, treasure chest... The ship will be modular so it goes together quick and easy, we will have a dry-run setup in the backyard abt the end of Sept to see how long it takes to put everything together.. so generally, everything goes up on the morning of the 31st, down that night. Our kids helping on the take-down makes it go lots faster than the put-up.


Skygodtj,
Good luck with the changes. Nice that you have the "team" to help take down.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

JohnnyL said:


> I start constructing the cemetery about a week or so into October, I like to have it up and organized so I can be relaxed and watch all the great shows, movies, cook, and organize the other decorations. Plus, it's always creepy to have a cemetery outside.


JohnnyL,
You get time in October to RELAX! No way!?! I never had that luck!  Are the movies that you watch in October horror movies?!?


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

RRguy said:


> Our setup isn't nearly as elaborate as many of those described here, 'though it's getting better. I start to get into serious Halloween mode around the beginning of October. We're set up most of the month. The cheap homemade stuff goes outside and the good stuff goes inside or on the roof of the front porch.


RRguy,
I am glad to hear that you are able to protect the good stuff.


----------



## willow75 (Aug 13, 2006)

We set up 3 days before halloween here in sunny (not) old england, and take down the day after halloween, we had to erect a tent the last 2 years as the weather was so bad, but didnt keep the tots away.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I was just informed by my wife that I cannot set up anything any earlier than October. So... October. I take it down when I have the time. Sometimes a couple days after and sometimes the next weekend.


----------



## rodneypig (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm in the UK too - all my decorations go up in the afternoon of the 31st and come down again by midnight. I don't think my neighbours would tolerate my display any longer than that!! I tend to put the indoor decorations up a few days earlier but my other half still complains!
I have always been worried about stuff being stolen if I left it out any longer, however I always leave the pumpkins out overnight the next day hoping that someone will pinch them so I don't have to get rid of them but nobody does. One of the local kids told me it's because I have gained too much respect from the locals that nobody would dare steal from me!!! - Nice thought! It always helps when they come back the next day and say your house is the best!!


----------



## CryptACreep (Jun 5, 2007)

We start construction around the 1st of September in our garage. For the outdoor scenes, we usually start putting up the more hardy props several days before, then just minutes before for our more valuable items.

All in all, we run the haunt the last weeked of October, and TOT.


----------



## jimmersg (Sep 30, 2003)

*Prep Time*

this will be Year 12 for my current Yard Haunt; Have to agree with most about making it all disappear that day after. I love having kids and cars drive by with a blank stare wondering where everything went.. The old friend bring a friend saying "Yeah you would not believe this Yard Haunt then to only see the next day ...it was never there ??!!??

Most start 2 months ahead checking the electrical, fog machines and then think of a new project.. always have to have something NEW for the kids they do remember.. but nothing out until 2 weeks b4 then some not until the day of.. I am afraid last year was the first year we had some vandalism .. disappointing .. especially to find some of my props just smashed a couple blocks away..


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Mar 7, 2007)

I guess I'm pretty crazy. It takes me over a month just to set up my walkthrough, never mind prop building. The ouside graveyard, facade, and lighting does not get set up until Halloween day. And the haunt is only open from 7pm to 9pm on the 31st. All for one big climatic event. All comes down the next day.

Last year I had over 300 TOTs and over 200 through the haunt during that time frame. And I live in a small town with a population of about 3000 people. That makes it all worth it to me.


----------



## Hauntinggroundsfan (Dec 16, 2005)

Gothic Nightmare said:


> I guess I'm pretty crazy. It takes me over a month just to set up my walkthrough, never mind prop building. The ouside graveyard, facade, and lighting does not get set up until Halloween day. And the haunt is only open from 7pm to 9pm on the 31st. All for one big climatic event. All comes down the next day.
> 
> Last year I had over 300 TOTs and over 200 through the haunt during that time frame. And I live in a small town with a population of about 3000 people. That makes it all worth it to me.


That is a very good turnout considering the small population!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

willow75 said:


> We set up 3 days before halloween here in sunny (not) old england, and take down the day after halloween, we had to erect a tent the last 2 years as the weather was so bad, but didnt keep the tots away.


Willow75,
England is sunny?!? 
I would want the pea soup fog for Halloween. The fog would be cool for the haunt! No need for a fog machine! 
So how many TOTs do you get in England?


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

DeadTed said:


> I was just informed by my wife that I cannot set up anything any earlier than October. So... October. I take it down when I have the time. Sometimes a couple days after and sometimes the next weekend.


DeadTed,
You also have a gate keeper that tries to keep you in line. What I do to "prime the pump" is decorate in the house or at least put together some of the displays. I ask for help to get her involved which then translates into an earlier start time for putting out the Halloween "stuff"!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

rodneypig said:


> I'm in the UK too - all my decorations go up in the afternoon of the 31st and come down again by midnight. I don't think my neighbours would tolerate my display any longer than that!! I tend to put the indoor decorations up a few days earlier but my other half still complains!
> I have always been worried about stuff being stolen if I left it out any longer, however I always leave the pumpkins out overnight the next day hoping that someone will pinch them so I don't have to get rid of them but nobody does. One of the local kids told me it's because I have gained too much respect from the locals that nobody would dare steal from me!!! - Nice thought! It always helps when they come back the next day and say your house is the best!!


Rodneypig,
Sounds like you have a very good reputation. Do you have a sigh out in the display that states "People who steal will become part of the display next year" ?!?


----------



## rodneypig (Aug 13, 2006)

jbrimaco said:


> Rodneypig,
> Sounds like you have a very good reputation. Do you have a sigh out in the display that states "People who steal will become part of the display next year" ?!?


Now that is a good idea!!


----------



## rodneypig (Aug 13, 2006)

jbrimaco said:


> Willow75,
> England is sunny?!?
> I would want the pea soup fog for Halloween. The fog would be cool for the haunt! No need for a fog machine!
> So how many TOTs do you get in England?


I can't speak for Willow75 but I am also in the uk and am lucky ( ! ) enough to live on a large estate so my record is 207 tots!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

CryptACreep said:


> We start construction around the 1st of September in our garage. For the outdoor scenes, we usually start putting up the more hardy props several days before, then just minutes before for our more valuable items.
> 
> All in all, we run the haunt the last weeked of October, and TOT.


CryptACreep,
You sould like you have a busy fall like the rest of us. Too bad the weather isn't perfect all the month of October. Of course perfect for October is no wind and fog - right?!?


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Gothic Nightmare said:


> I guess I'm pretty crazy. It takes me over a month just to set up my walkthrough, never mind prop building. The ouside graveyard, facade, and lighting does not get set up until Halloween day. And the haunt is only open from 7pm to 9pm on the 31st. All for one big climatic event. All comes down the next day.
> 
> Last year I had over 300 TOTs and over 200 through the haunt during that time frame. And I live in a small town with a population of about 3000 people. That makes it all worth it to me.


Gothic Nightmare,
Sounds like your town really appreciates all your time and effort you put into your haunt! WOW - 10% of the town and that doesn't include the parents that accompany the TOTs does it?


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

rodneypig said:


> I can't speak for Willow75 but I am also in the uk and am lucky ( ! ) enough to live on a large estate so my record is 207 tots!


Rodneypig,
Very NICE numbers!
Is Halloween as big over there as it is in the US?


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

jbrimaco - I too get things damaged every year by weather - I live 3 hours west of the twin cities.

I try to start setting up outside around the first week of Oct. Last year the weather was so crappy, it got set up a week before. I still ended up roaming the streets a few times looking for tombstones.

I begin setting up the unfinished basement for our party around the middle of Sept. Lining all the walls with the scene setters take forever!


----------



## rodneypig (Aug 13, 2006)

It's not no, it's getting better but I still need to buy most of my props from the US. I quite like it that way - it makes me different! Trouble is everyone thinks I'm nuts when I start planning in January!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

rodneypig said:


> It's not no, it's getting better but I still need to buy most of my props from the US. I quite like it that way - it makes me different! Trouble is everyone thinks I'm nuts when I start planning in January!


Rodneypig,
That is good to know how Halloween is across the pond. I hope it catches on like it is over here. But that have had a lot of time so may be they are taking their time. 

You should build your own props and really shock them!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Jackielantern said:


> jbrimaco - I too get things damaged every year by weather - I live 3 hours west of the twin cities.
> 
> I try to start setting up outside around the first week of Oct. Last year the weather was so crappy, it got set up a week before. I still ended up roaming the streets a few times looking for tombstones.
> 
> I begin setting up the unfinished basement for our party around the middle of Sept. Lining all the walls with the scene setters take forever!


Jackielantern,
I was/am so surprised how rotten the weather is every October. Everyone tells me to calm down and relax. I can always make new props but what I don't like is when the weather is bad for all the TOTs. Some of them don't know who to dress warm for the cold weather. It would be nice to see a costume but when you have to bundle up I understand. I just want people to "enjoy" my haunt.
So you also have to deal with the WIND! ARGH.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

I am going to have to start a little earlier. I just found out we are going to have a family gathering to celebrate Halloween at my haunt. How much better can it get?!? 

That just means I will be hauling the good stuff in and out every night for a much longer time. Oh well.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

We have wind, too... but My tombstones don't go anywhere. After a couple of years of chasing tombstones down the street or resetting them every day.

A couple years ago I retrofitted them. Here's what I did...

I bought some PVC large enough to slip over rebar... I cut them into pieces that are about 75% of the height of the tombstone. Then, I cut a sheet of foam to match the tombstone. I notched out an area in the stone and the new sheet, then used liquid nails to secure the pvc in between the old stone and the new sheet like a sandwich. I used two pieces of pvc for bigger stones, 1 for smaller. Then, I paint the new layer.

I can drive rebar into the ground and slip the tombstones onto them. Not only are they now super wind resistant, but they are thicker and more realistic!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

wilbret said:


> We have wind, too... but My tombstones don't go anywhere. After a couple of years of chasing tombstones down the street or resetting them every day.
> 
> A couple years ago I retrofitted them. Here's what I did...
> 
> ...


That is _exactly_ what I did last year. Years prior, I would take clothes hanger wire and try to manipulate it through the bottom as 'stakes' - but found out that was a half-ass attempt. I did what you described last year, although I use dowel rods (wooden) instead of rebar. And some of the smaller tombstones, I only notched out the back without placing another piece of foam over it (painted of course). We had a tropical storm come through last year and none of my tombstones flinched. It was great.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

DeadTed,
It is nice when things work out like that. Too bad we don't think about the solutions before we build the prop!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

jbrimaco,
The wind is horrible here! To add to the problem, I live in a newer development that was a field 6 years ago, so we have very little trees to offer protection.

It's hard to relax when you put so much work into something & you want it to be perfect for the kids, only to have the stinkin bad weather ruin it. Did you grow up in MN? I grew up in ND & I guess I've come to terms with the wide swings in the weather in Oct. I remember one year as a kid we couldn't go TOT because of a BLIZZARD!!

That's great that you get to entertain the family. HAVE FUN!!


----------



## Stratusfear02 (Aug 5, 2004)

Sept. 30- Mow Grass
Oct. 1 Front yard graveyards (mine, and neighbors on each side) 
Oct. 5- FM tansmitter running with broadcast
Week before Halloween start haunt setup (due to windy weather)
Open for Halloween only 
Everything down about week after


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

Stratusfear02 said:


> Sept. 30- Mow Grass
> Oct. 1 Front yard graveyards (mine, and neighbors on each side)
> Oct. 5- FM tansmitter running with broadcast
> Week before Halloween start haunt setup (due to windy weather)
> ...


i stop mowing my grass no later than the middle of september so it looks all the more creepy


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

*setup*

HI I setup 1st of oct and run through nov 2nd . I know halloween is on 31st but I like to make people sweat because by history standards all hallows eve is nov 1st midnight MOO ha ha ha.


----------



## bawarwick (Sep 4, 2006)

*Oct. 1 is green light day*

My husband has a rule that I can't start putting decorations up until October 1st. I get them down way in advance - mid September, draw out a diagram of how everything will be set up inside and out. Then I am ready to go when October rolls around. It takes all month to get things just right (last year my moat/draw bridge into the house took a lot longer than expected) and the effort is always worth it!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Jackielantern said:


> jbrimaco,
> The wind is horrible here! To add to the problem, I live in a newer development that was a field 6 years ago, so we have very little trees to offer protection.
> 
> It's hard to relax when you put so much work into something & you want it to be perfect for the kids, only to have the stinkin bad weather ruin it. Did you grow up in MN? I grew up in ND & I guess I've come to terms with the wide swings in the weather in Oct. I remember one year as a kid we couldn't go TOT because of a BLIZZARD!!
> ...


Jackielantern,
I have been in MN the entire time (and that is a loooooong time)! Wide swings in the weather is right. And always lots of wind. 
Ah yes - the Halloween blizzard of 1991. I remember it well - 20+ inches of snow and lots of wind and cold. Worst turnout we have ever had for TOTs.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Childofthenight,
A person with a plan. I love it!


----------



## ckeck (Sep 24, 2006)

Just as one of the above posters mentioned...I don't mow after mid-Sept to let the grass grow a bit. Helps the grave yard look more authentic and creepy...

I setup Oct 1 and leave it up until the day after Halloween...I do start decorating inside prob mid-Sept though


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Stratusfear02 said:


> Sept. 30- Mow Grass
> Oct. 1 Front yard graveyards (mine, and neighbors on each side)
> Oct. 5- FM tansmitter running with broadcast
> Week before Halloween start haunt setup (due to windy weather)
> ...


Stratusfear,
What kind of FM transmitter do you use and how do people know where to tune in? Please tell me more!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Hey everyone,
I like the idea of not mowing. But timing and weather are everything when doing that. It will all depend on our weather. We were in a drought but after this week we are soaked.
I hope everyone else is safe from the bad weather that the United State is experiencing right now.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

bawarwick said:


> My husband has a rule that I can't start putting decorations up until October 1st. I get them down way in advance - mid September, draw out a diagram of how everything will be set up inside and out. Then I am ready to go when October rolls around. It takes all month to get things just right (last year my moat/draw bridge into the house took a lot longer than expected) and the effort is always worth it!


Bawarwick,
Get your husband involved more. Then he will see how long it takes and he will let you start in September. 
that is how I got my wife to move the October 1st deadline.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

bawarwick,

I love it! I draw diagrams & start planning ahead too! (drives my hubby crazy) LOL


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

jbrimaco,
I wish blizzard of '91 was my childhood! (well maybe not)

No, the blizzard I was talking about was either '78 or '79. sigh...


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

jbrimaco,
I do remember that '91 storm though. We couldn't get out to the keg party we were invited to! Man I was pissed off! I was still a minor (barely) & couldn't go to the bar.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

I put out a teaser sign on Oct 1st and then start setting up the cemetery about October 20th. The rest and most elaborate stuff goes up the morning of Halloween and it ALL comes down by midnight.

Whew! I'm tired just thinking about it!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I never realized how many folks take their stuff down Halloween night! I've never heard of anyone doing that until now. Though, there aren't many people that decorate in the first place around me.

I may have to try that this year.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

The past few years, I have mowed, trimmed, blown the leaves mid morning before putting out about 70+ pumpkins and plywood figures in the pumpkin patch. And it is all gone, before I go to bed that night.


----------



## Reliac (Jun 30, 2006)

I have most of the construction finished now . . I am going to las vegas academy for tech theatre. I usually spend about 400 hours or more after school for this program in 9 months. and I have four honors classes next year!!!! Only two months left!!!!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

I actually have folks come by the day AFTER Halloween with their friends who didn't see it on Halloween night and don't believe how elaborate we get. They knock on the door and ask "where did it all go? I wanted my friends to see it!"

Oh well, tooooo late!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Belle... you should reply to those people... what setup? We were out of town for the last few days...


----------



## Mrs Leatherface (Nov 26, 2006)

We do a garage haunt so we’re actually set up way in advance but are only open Halloween night. We don’t do a graveyard but we line the driveway with heads on a stake which are put up Halloween afternoon. Mr. L like the ideas of a Halloween “boom!” One minute nothing is there, the next minute, Halloween magically appears.

That night basically all we have to do is close the garage door but we do take the major animatronics inside as we don’t leave them out in the Florida heat. And we also take in any food props so we don’t have a swarm of bugs overnight. Every year we get people asking if we can stay open later (after the TOTing is done) so their husband or friend, etc can come see the haunt. We oblige. 

Now the inside of the house, that’s another story. We don’t have a party, we just decorate for us!! Usually by September 1st the inside is decorated but I’m thinking I may start August 1st this year because we have some new stuff and I just can’t wait to put it out!!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Man, I am so glad I'm not the only one who decorates the inside of the house early!! (I'm also glad my husband doesn't think I'm tooo much of a freak!)

I'm ready to start some of the inside stuff now. AND, we're thinking about painting the basement in bright sherbet orange, white, and cobalt blue and leaving everything up year-round!!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Mrs Leatherface said:


> ...but I’m thinking I may start August 1st this year because we have some new stuff and I just can’t wait to put it out!!


You better get goin! You're already a month behind! Where in Central Florida are you? I'm in Plant City.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Stratusfear, where are you in Arbutus? I live in Cheverly, just inside the DC beltway. Would love to come see and hear your haunt!! Cheers, Kelly.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

wilbret said:


> Belle... you should reply to those people... what setup? We were out of town for the last few days...



Now THAT would be funny!!! LOL!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Jackielantern,

I guess we just have to take what we are dished out when it comes to weather. It's not like we can control it! Or could we?!?  Moo Ahh Ahh Ahh


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Wilbert,
That is a great reply for SouthernBelle!  I will have to remember that one.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Great Pumpkin said:


> The past few years, I have mowed, trimmed, blown the leaves mid morning before putting out about 70+ pumpkins and plywood figures in the pumpkin patch. And it is all gone, before I go to bed that night.


Great Pumpkin,

Wow - You make thing neat and tidy for Halloween! I am on the opposite side making things messy and scary. Nice contrast.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Reliac said:


> I have most of the construction finished now . . I am going to las vegas academy for tech theatre. I usually spend about 400 hours or more after school for this program in 9 months. and I have four honors classes next year!!!! Only two months left!!!!


Reliac,

I am very impressed. I never have have most of it constructed. To many ideas and not enough time.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

I try to make sure I do not have a fire hazard as all of those 70+ pumpkins have tea lights in them.


----------



## Kreacher (Aug 1, 2007)

I just do lighted village vignettes. I usually set up a week or 2 before Halloween, but I tend to keep them up until just before Thanksgiving when I swap them out for Christmas displays.


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Mar 7, 2007)

jbrimaco said:


> Gothic Nightmare,
> Sounds like your town really appreciates all your time and effort you put into your haunt! WOW - 10% of the town and that doesn't include the parents that accompany the TOTs does it?


I think it includes a lot of parents. The parents were easier to scare than most of the kids. It was so chaotic we actually lost count after a while. The numbers are actually higher. We buy candy for 400+, and we only had less than 50 pieces left. Man I was sweating and exhausted by the end of the night. I get a lot of positive comments that make it worth it. Many say it's better than the ones they had to pay to get in, so thats nice.

It takes 2 days for my jaw to stop aching from smiling so much under my mask.


----------



## ElGuapoGuano (Oct 5, 2006)

I will usually start settings things up around the first of October. I'll put up my 25'x25' spiderweb, get the 8' spider going. Put up the graveyard, maybe a couple ground breakers. start working on my lighting. But the really good stuff doesn't go up until right before TOT. 

This year I went ahead and purchased TerrorEyes. I think I'm gonna use two 27" TV's, one in each upstairs window for the effect. I've also got the "boo tube" floating face video I'm gonna run in the downstairs window this year. I think for the TerrorEyes I'm just going to throw the black fabric stuff over the TV's and see how it looks. Downstairs, surely going for the Plexiglas trick. I had an older video last year and it looked really good that way, almost Holographic.

I'll do a garage scene on TOT and really pull it all together. I like to have everything visable put away before the clock strikes Midnight on Halloween.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

ElGuapoGuano said:


> I will usually start settings things up around the first of October. I'll put up my 25'x25' spiderweb, get the 8' spider going. Put up the graveyard, maybe a couple ground breakers. start working on my lighting. But the really good stuff doesn't go up until right before TOT.
> 
> This year I went ahead and purchased TerrorEyes. I think I'm gonna use two 27" TV's, one in each upstairs window for the effect. I've also got the "boo tube" floating face video I'm gonna run in the downstairs window this year. I think for the TerrorEyes I'm just going to throw the black fabric stuff over the TV's and see how it looks. Downstairs, surely going for the Plexiglas trick. I had an older video last year and it looked really good that way, almost Holographic.
> 
> I'll do a garage scene on TOT and really pull it all together. I like to have everything visable put away before the clock strikes Midnight on Halloween.


ElGuapoGuano,
I read your information about a 25x25 spider web and thought about the moster web in Texas. Two football fields long made by millions of spiders. How cool is that?!? 

Good luck with your set-up. I know the TOTs will appreciate it.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Here is a link to the monster spider web - YouTube - huge Spider Web Spun in Texas


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/spdest/findadest/parks/lake_tawakoni/


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Spiderwebs usually go up a week of so in advance with final set up on Oct. 31st. Things come down November 1st. This year I am going to do window decorations, and they will probably be up on Oct. 1st.


----------



## Nephilim (Oct 22, 2005)

For our home haunt, we have a single lit pumpkin in our front window throughout the month of October. This is the only indication that there is anything sinister going on at our house (well, that and the late-night hammering, sawing, and drilling).

The day before Halloween, we erect the frame for our walk-in mausoleum, which takes a bit of work, but it doesn't look like anything Halloween-y until the following day, because it's just a big wooden frame.

We begin setup in earnest early on Halloween morning. It takes a crew of about five to ten people working throughout the day to get everything up and in place by 6pm, when the TOT's begin arriving. We pull everything out of the garage and set it up outside, and then build the black light puppet show stage inside the garage once everything is out.

After the mayhem subsides, we tear it all down that night and stuff everything back in the garage; we're usually done by 11pm, when everyone sits around the house telling stories of kids they scared or delighted and other tales.

It then takes about a month or two to get everything all sorted back into boxes and properly put away in the garage.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I start getting boxes out the end of September and start getting the basic fall stuff out like dishes, get the swags up, grapevines around the china hutch w/ my pumpkin lights. Last year we did a lot of decorating in the house and the key to being finished was working on something everyday. It was great how much I got done, I almost got all the hallloween boxes emptied!

This year I will start as soon as this achy leg & hip heal in a few more days because this year I bought so much new stuff that it will take time to get it all done. We usually keep it up till the day after Halloween and then because we are all senoir citizens in this house we do senior citizen decorating.......the stakes stay in the ground along the walks & driveway....we take out all the orange & purple lights & replace them w/ the Xmas lights! 

As soon as the Halloween stuff comes down I start Xmas decorating in the house....thank God no one ever comes to our house! lol

Mistress Muffy


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

DeathDealer said:


> Spiderwebs usually go up a week of so in advance with final set up on Oct. 31st. Things come down November 1st. This year I am going to do window decorations, and they will probably be up on Oct. 1st.


DeathDealer,
I put my webs up on the 1st of the month. That way they can collect leaves, dogs, cats and TOTs and really get scary before Halloween.  OK may be only collect the blowing leaves.


----------



## jonny g (Jul 28, 2007)

I put my stuff up October 1st and take it down halloween night after everything is over with so it appears all is normal on Nov. 1st. It makes the neighbors wonder also, haha.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

jonny g said:


> I put my stuff up October 1st and take it down halloween night after everything is over with so it appears all is normal on Nov. 1st. It makes the neighbors wonder also, haha.


Jonny g,
It's good to keep the neighbors wondering. 
My neighbors are probably going - I wonder what he will do to top last year!


----------



## Moonie (Aug 2, 2005)

I used to start putting things up the 1st day of October. But after being on my own for the last 7 years i well looks like i should own a halloween store. My sister kids me and tells me yall need to goto my sisters house dont worry on the address you should see the glow 2 miles awy LOL now i have so much stuff tomorrow i will get everything brought in my house for cleaning and touch ups. like 4 days before october 1st i start puttin up things so it will be ready for oct 1st. i leave it up all month and sometimes i have to repair a few things it doesnt snow here in october im in texas but sometimes we have rain and high winds. but around 10 at night on halloween i take it down takes me around 2 to 3 hours. the reason i do it there are a few. one is after halloween i dont want to see ne more signs of it cause it makes me sad that i have to wait another year. 2nd the kids on my block say WHOA we went to school and ur yard WHERE DID UR STUFF GO lol...


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

It pretty much it appears after the kids go to school, and vanishes by 12 midnight on October 31st.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Moonie said:


> I used to start putting things up the 1st day of October. But after being on my own for the last 7 years i well looks like i should own a halloween store. My sister kids me and tells me yall need to goto my sisters house dont worry on the address you should see the glow 2 miles awy LOL now i have so much stuff tomorrow i will get everything brought in my house for cleaning and touch ups. like 4 days before october 1st i start puttin up things so it will be ready for oct 1st. i leave it up all month and sometimes i have to repair a few things it doesnt snow here in october im in texas but sometimes we have rain and high winds. but around 10 at night on halloween i take it down takes me around 2 to 3 hours. the reason i do it there are a few. one is after halloween i dont want to see ne more signs of it cause it makes me sad that i have to wait another year. 2nd the kids on my block say WHOA we went to school and ur yard WHERE DID UR STUFF GO lol...


Moonie,
I am so glad you leave an impression with people that see the "glow in the sky" as they approach your haunt. Very nice.
You must be wiped out taking it all down in 3 hours. I have a little help and I am wiped out. I now have it arranged at work that I am off on November 1. They don't want a tired depressed person walking around like a zombie!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Great Pumpkin said:


> It pretty much it appears after the kids go to school, and vanishes by 12 midnight on October 31st.


Great Pumpkin,
That makes for a very busy Halloween! Best of luck!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Well,
Time is running short and I am getting anxious. I have September 28 off to start setting up Halloween but I don't think I can wait that long.
Today I made the decision to stop watering the lawn and let the grass grow. I need to uglify the yard for the graveyard.
I look at the calendar and realize I will run out of time once again with all the Halloween ideas in my head.
I hope the rest of you are getting as excited about the approach of Halloween as I am! I am about to burst.


----------



## StevenCometa (Aug 27, 2005)

Oh man. Well, we actually do a Maze type haunted house. The Tot's walk through the backyard. The past couple of years we have started building the structure in the back in July or so, laying down eletric and audio lines as we go, and then the props come out in early october. And we're show ready by the week before. This year we are behind and we start ground breaking today.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

StevenCometa said:


> Oh man. Well, we actually do a Maze type haunted house. The Tot's walk through the backyard. The past couple of years we have started building the structure in the back in July or so, laying down eletric and audio lines as we go, and then the props come out in early october. And we're show ready by the week before. This year we are behind and we start ground breaking today.


StevenCometa,
Best of luck with the walk through! It sounds like a great maze with all the preplanning.


----------



## southerndownfan (Sep 14, 2007)

I usually start taking stuff out of storage around the last week of sept, then during the first couple of weeks of Oct. I start putting stuff out little by little. Most of the major stuff, like props and such, dont go out until the night of Halloween. I normally take the day off on Halloween so I can spend all day working on it without feeling rushed. This year I am adding so much that I am already taking stuff out and working on it. Its going to be a great Halloween !!


----------



## Spartan005 (Feb 21, 2007)

Well next week I start cleaning out my garage and shed which will make up Hell and the Elevator effect... then me and my dad start putting together all of the major props and illusions for the haunt. On October 4, we will start putting up the walls and two weeks later Darkness Rising will open for 7 days.


----------



## Qweniden (Sep 13, 2007)

For about 5 days Ive had purple and orange LED lights wrapped around the railing of our balcony and pumpkin lights hanging on the the top of it. On Oct 1 or maybe the week before I will put blinking eyes in the bushes. Maybe a week after that Ill put spiderwebs on some bushes and fence. Possibly at the same time Ill hang up the skeletel ghosts from our balcony and porch. Not sure when to set up the grave yard. The day of halloween Ill tarp off the porch to make a "haunted room" and put the animated props in there. 

Thats my current thinking.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

southerndownfan said:


> I usually start taking stuff out of storage around the last week of sept, then during the first couple of weeks of Oct. I start putting stuff out little by little. Most of the major stuff, like props and such, dont go out until the night of Halloween. I normally take the day off on Halloween so I can spend all day working on it without feeling rushed. This year I am adding so much that I am already taking stuff out and working on it. Its going to be a great Halloween !!


Southerndownfan,
I am glad to hear that you are expanding your Halloween time table. I have had so many people already ask me when I am going to start. So I may put out a teaser or two this weekend.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Spartan005 said:


> Well next week I start cleaning out my garage and shed which will make up Hell and the Elevator effect... then me and my dad start putting together all of the major props and illusions for the haunt. On October 4, we will start putting up the walls and two weeks later Darkness Rising will open for 7 days.


Spartan005,
I love it when I read about people that do Halloween for more that one day. Kudos to you and your dad!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Qweniden said:


> For about 5 days Ive had purple and orange LED lights wrapped around the railing of our balcony and pumpkin lights hanging on the the top of it. On Oct 1 or maybe the week before I will put blinking eyes in the bushes. Maybe a week after that Ill put spiderwebs on some bushes and fence. Possibly at the same time Ill hang up the skeletel ghosts from our balcony and porch. Not sure when to set up the grave yard. The day of halloween Ill tarp off the porch to make a "haunted room" and put the animated props in there.
> 
> Thats my current thinking.


Qweniden,
You are too organized for me. I wing it all the time.


----------



## jonny g (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah I think they wonder about me a lot as they ride by and see me building coffins in my garage with three monster mud men staring out of the garage back at them. There is another Halloween fanatic in my neighborhood on another street (BadOleRoss on here) who does more stuff than I do, so I'm sure they wonder a lot about him too, haha.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Jonnyg,
I love to make the neighbors wonder. Especially if you have a busybody in the neighborhood. I love to carry out body part and put them up late at night. of course I make enough noise so they look out the window to see what is going on. May be I should get a couple of body bags just for fun.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I start decorating Sept 1st and have everything down by the 2nd weekend in Nov. Out comes the Xmas decorations.


----------



## Wolfenhowie (Oct 14, 2002)

*The whole month of October*

I usually set up the weekend prior to October 1st. I am lucky that no one has ever vandalized my stuff. I guess there is some mutual respect in the neighborhood-everyone enjoys it so much! 

I also take my daughter to Six Flags ( we are lucky in that it is only a mile away) the first weekend in October to get amped for Halloween and see if by chance they (Six Flags) have finally realized they are missing out by not going "full-tilt" like Universal and Knott's do. That is yet to be seen!

Six Flags Fiesta Texas has a beautiful park that is not that big, but the potential is incredible. For example: Crack-Axle canyon-There is a Ghost Town theme right there! Rockville: Georgeous high-school auditoreum and main street perfect for roaming zombies! The Boardwalk: Vampires like in "The lost boys". the Spanish town square- Vampires , werewolves, ghosts. sliders, etc...

Sorry, got carried away! Anyway, I am set up the whole month!


----------



## Hectix (Jun 20, 2007)

I usually tear my display down the day after Halloween.


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

I will start to build on the 28th. of september. I will most likely have it down by november tenth.


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 21, 2005)

I set my stuff up 15 to 20 days before Halloween depends on what the second week of October falls on


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

I started decorating and putting stuff up over the weekend. My props inside and out stay up from now till the weekend after Halloween.


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

jbrimaco said:


> Qweniden,
> You are too organized for me. I wing it all the time.


jbrimaco -
If you think that's too organized, you'd think I'm completely nuts. I have a calendar set up with the order to work on props, drop-dead deadlines when I'll have to give up on planned props, list of items I'm putting out every day of October. And I'm even planning on the inevitable disaster or two. I won't keep to the plan completely, but it helps me believe that I can get it all done.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

lacey38655 said:


> I start decorating Sept 1st and have everything down by the 2nd weekend in Nov. Out comes the Xmas decorations.


Lacey,
I love the time line. Lots of time to get things done right!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Wolfenhowie said:


> I usually set up the weekend prior to October 1st. I am lucky that no one has ever vandalized my stuff. I guess there is some mutual respect in the neighborhood-everyone enjoys it so much!
> 
> I also take my daughter to Six Flags ( we are lucky in that it is only a mile away) the first weekend in October to get amped for Halloween and see if by chance they (Six Flags) have finally realized they are missing out by not going "full-tilt" like Universal and Knott's do. That is yet to be seen!
> 
> ...


Wolfenhowie,
Six Flags sounds like a cool place to get the Halloween juices flowing. If you can - take some pictures and post things that look great at Six flags. I would love to see what they do.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Hectix said:


> I usually tear my display down the day after Halloween.


Hectix,
When do you set up?


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

haverghast asylum said:


> I will start to build on the 28th. of september. I will most likely have it down by november tenth.


Haverghast,
I will be starting outside on the same day. I hope the weather is nice. But even if it isn't I will be out there!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

theboogeymengraveyard said:


> I set my stuff up 15 to 20 days before Halloween depends on what the second week of October falls on


Theboogeymengraveyard,
Best of luck and I hope the weather is perfect for your set-up.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

RattandRoll said:


> I started decorating and putting stuff up over the weekend. My props inside and out stay up from now till the weekend after Halloween.


Rattandroll,
I am jealous that you started outside. I have to wait until this weekend.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

njwilk said:


> jbrimaco -
> If you think that's too organized, you'd think I'm completely nuts. I have a calendar set up with the order to work on props, drop-dead deadlines when I'll have to give up on planned props, list of items I'm putting out every day of October. And I'm even planning on the inevitable disaster or two. I won't keep to the plan completely, but it helps me believe that I can get it all done.


Njwilk,
No way!!!  Now that is the way to do Halloween. With a plan instead of my method of winging it!


----------



## Embalmer71 (Sep 25, 2007)

I started last weekend, and I should have most done by the first. As with some of you, I continue to build up until the week before Halloween. I do a dry run with full strobe lighting and sound for my adult party. I'll keep everything up (outisde and inside) until November 1.


----------

